# Got my package in February 28 2013, check my hive today not good. Please help.



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

I received my package on Feb 28, all of Feb was fairly sunny and warm (4c at night 10c during the day) I got my package and installed it on 28th, it was bloody pouring rain. It's been pouring ever since! I checked on my hive today and just my luck, half of the bees were dead and the other half were balled trying to keep warm. Temps have been 4c at night and 10c during the day. Is it safe to say I lost these guys ? Should I order another package for April? I'm really upset to see this happen, spent $200 on the package which was supposed to arrive in March 3rd but came on Feb 28th. Any tips would really help!

Sigh......


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you have other hives?


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

No, this is my first year of beekeeping, not a fun start. I don't know why the bees are dieing, I got them feed from the beekeeper I bought the bees from, they've only taken a quarter of the feed about 200mL. I would really like this package to succeed but odds aren't on my side.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Wow, that sure is early for a package, particularly for some place that far north. I don't see how a package could make it in Canada in the middle of the winter, since they would have no comb or stores. There is little for them to work, I assume you would feed them, but with the temps that cold I think it would be fairly hopeless. You may want to see if there is someone that could combine the bees with their hive and then start over once it gets warmer, maybe they would give you a split or something in return.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Vancity,
That is pretty early to get bees, that being said your problem is what to do now. When it is cold the girls can not / do not consume or use the syrup you are feeding them. I would make some fondant candy and get that on top of them as soon as possible. They can use the candy when it is cold and keep warm with it. I am not sure how many bees you have left and or if it is enough to keep them alive. Worse thing is you try to feed them the fondant and they don't make it. Best case is they are able to pull through and get you rolling for spring. 
Hope this helps
Jason


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Vancity,

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation, and I agree with what everyone else has said. But don't lose hope yet! I live on one of those wild, wet, windy islands south of Vancouver Is. and I know the difficulties. I have mostly Warrés, but my one kTBH has been in a shelter protected from the wind and rain since day 1. It's in it's third year now and doing great (even though it only gets morning sun---on the rare occasion there IS sun!). Better than my warrés which are not sheltered.

Do you have a sheltered area to put your TBH? Basement, attic, garage....? Some place where you can keep them warm enough to take syrup so they can draw comb and stay alive? (They can eat fondant, but they won't draw comb with it). Can you, or someone you know, make an emergency TBH nuc to put them in? Something small enough that you can bring in the house (to keep them warm/dry) with the entrance rigged to a window/opening for access outside? I know it sounds crazy but I and others have done it before. If that isn't possible, do you have a small tent, or tarps you can rig a tent with, and put the hive near the house so you can put a heat source in the tent? A small space heater or plant heater to keep the temps at ~ 10C day and night?

What kind/race of bees do you have?

Sorry my advice sounds pretty 'out there' , but in an emergency all options are on the table!

The best idea, that someone else already said, would be if there was someone with a hive you could combine yours with and then do a split when the weather is better. 

*fingers crossed* 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info Ziva & the rest of you.

I've got a sheltered deck and that's where I moved the hive. I'm trying to make fondant and I'll give it to the bees once done. Not sure of my race of bees but they're from New Zealand. I can't make a nuc as I don't have the tools to do so. I hope I don't lose these guys, you get so emotionally invested in this and the last thing I want is to lose them. My deck is warm, the temps at night on the deck will be 6c and during the day around 11c. I know it's not much of a temp difference but it could help.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

The sheltered deck sounds good. The main problem now is the bees not having comb. Without comb the queen can't lay eggs. The bees that came in the package will die off within 6 weeks, which is why there needs to be new bees being raised to replace the old ones that die. The bees won't build comb with fondant. They need 1:1 syrup for that, and warm enough temps to eat the syrup. You could try giving them warm syrup, in small enough amounts that they'll eat it before it gets cold, and then you need to keep giving them more warm syrup. It'll be labor intensive right now, but if it keeps them alive and they can make comb, it's worth it! Since you have the hive on your deck that makes it convenient for frequent checks. You can fill a small feeding jar with warm syrup and wrap it to keep it warm longer. Put it right next to the cluster and dribble a small amount of syrup (very small amount, just enough to let them know it's there!) so they can follow the trail to the jar. You could also use the baggie method but the syrup would cool off too fast.

To help keep them warm, have the follower board close to the cluster, with about 5-6 bars available. Then fill the empty space behind the board with something insulating. I've used packing peanuts, a burlap bag filled with wood shavings, anything that works, so the bees have a smaller space to keep warm. Also something on top to keep heat from escaping. I have a burlap bag filled with wood shavings on the top bars of my TBH, with a roof over the filled bag. In the past I've also used one of those silver emergency blankets (forget what they're called) wrapped around the hive to hold in heat for a small cluster.

Are your bees dark colour or light (golden) colour?

Sorry for being so "wordy" but I feel so sad to lose bees, mine or anyone else.......especially since it's your first hive!


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks again Ziva, this is what I did, I made a 600ml of 1:1 and wrapped 3 hand warmers (11hours of heat) around the jar and put it right next to the cluster of bees. Then I covered the hive with 2 emergency blankets. The queen is most likely alive. But I have a question should the bees be buzzing or something? they are all clustered in a big fat ball, the dead ones are on the ground, but I didn't see much buzzing or movement. The bees were a light golden colour. 

I'm going to switch the jar in 9 hours and again wrap it in hand warmers to keep it warm. I hope they don't die.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

id bring them inside the house.use screen to cover the holes you also can take the lid off and use the screen to place over the top.also they will take the syrup better also you can buy some brood builder patties to place on top that should get them to start laying.hope that helps


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

You can use a heating pad set at the low setting on the floor to warm the interior of the hive. I've always fed 2 to 1 syrup for the early packages also pollen patties are a must. Use a container that has floats in it so the bees don't drowned by placing floating wood chips or something similar. Then push it right up and even a little bit into the cluster. They must take feed at all times and it must be warm.

That said the early packages can do fine if we have an early spring but normally they are best suited to be installed on already drawn combs that hold bee bread and honey.

Keep them warm enough so that they can continuously take both feeds mentioned and keep your fingers crossed for warmer weather.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

vancity said:


> Thanks again Ziva, this is what I did, I made a 600ml of 1:1 and wrapped 3 hand warmers (11hours of heat) around the jar and put it right next to the cluster of bees. Then I covered the hive with 2 emergency blankets.


You're welcome vancity and what you did sounds really great!


vancity said:


> The queen is most likely alive. But I have a question should the bees be buzzing or something? they are all clustered in a big fat ball, the dead ones are on the ground, but I didn't see much buzzing or movement.


It's normal not to hear buzzing while they're clustered. Once you get used to bee behavior at different times of year you'll be able to detect a slight "hum" sound while they're clustered, but not always. Sometimes you can't hear anything at all without a stethoscope. Anyway, nothing to worry about right now. The fact that they are clustered in a "big fat ball" means they're trying to keep warm.


vancity said:


> The bees were a light golden colour.


You have Italians. They are more suited to southern warmer climates and since they're Italians it's even MORE IMPORTANT to keep them warm right now. Darker bees (brown, black) will work (forage when possible, build comb) in cooler temps but Italians don't. If they make it, it would be a good idea to re-queen in the summer with a Carniolan or locally adapted queen, but don't worry about that right now. 

I completely agree with what franktrujillo and Delta Bay said! Bring them inside or use a heating pad-----ESPECIALLY since they're Italians!!!!!!



vancity said:


> I'm going to switch the jar in 9 hours and again wrap it in hand warmers to keep it warm. I hope they don't die.


I hope they don't either!! But again, it's best to follow the advice of franktrujillo and Delta Bay. And, like they both said, pollen patties are a MUST! You can make your own until you can buy some. I (and everyone where I live) have always used 1:1 syrup in the spring for comb building (and 2:1 in the autumn for winter stores) but Delta Bay is closer to you and it's always good to do what is best for your location.

To feed bees with no drowning, these are the best feeders! I always had drowned bees using floats in syrup, but with the rapid feeders never had 1 drowned bee! I use them in all my hives.

http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=14

Like Delta Bay said, it's important to have the warm syrup right next to/into the cluster. Again, especially with Italians who don't/can't move much unless they're warm enough. So use the heating pad and/or bring them inside!

Hang in there and don't give up!


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

There are a zillion different recipes for pollen (substitute) patties. I've never used any before (lots of pollen around here so I never needed to) so someone who has could provide a better recipe and advise you on which store-bought brand to buy. But for now, until you can buy some, here is a recipe my friend gave me. Like I said, I've never tried it but she has for her bees when she lived in Texas:



> "1 1/2Cups fat-free organic soy flour
> 1 1/2Cups brewer's yeast
> 1/2t tea tree oil, can also use, spearmint or lavender optional-
> 
> ...


She was using Langs, that's why she wrote about placing it above the cluster. I'm not sure how patties are fed in a TBH. Hopefully someone with experience feeding pollen patties can advise you!


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Want to give you all you guys a bear hug:gh:. I placed a heating pad on the bottom board and WE'VE GOT ACTIVITY!!!! The temperature of the hive is going to reach 21c, at this point it's around 15c. It's really rainy hear so I couldn't hear the buzzing and assumed the worst my brother took the initiative of putting a heating pad on. This is looking positive. I'm using a floating feeder but it's not a drowner, and it's looking like it'll hold for the time being. I'm going to place an order for the one you've recommended as all your recommendations have been great!!! The activity is minimal but it's still there and I think with time it'll increase, heck I don't think half the hive was dead more like 1/5 died. I'm going to switch to a 2:1 as Delta Bay has said. I'll post another update before I go to bed. 

Again even if this package is unable to survive, I'm still thankful for all the tips you've given me (especially Ziva, Delta Bay, and franktrujillo) you guys are all champs in my book.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Yay!!!!! Activity!!!!! :gh: :thumbsup: 

Yes, they will become more active as they get warmer---and eat more!! And the buzzing will increase as they get more active. You're doing great----keep up the good work!!

This IS looking positive! Just continue to keep them warm and fed. That's great that the float feeder is working too. I think you'll love the rapid feeder. (It's really great to be able to add more syrup to it without bees getting inside the area where you pour the syrup at the top. They have access from the bottom but----oh, you'll see how it works when you get it . ) and the cover over it keeps any other critters (ants, earwigs, whatever) from getting in the syrup.

As long as you keep doing what you're doing, I think they have as good a chance as any other package to survive!! Yay!!! 

Keep us posted! :thumbsup:


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

well im feelin better now too. i was pretty bumed for ya when i first started reading the thread.


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Well their is some bad news and some good news. Bad news is my bloody heating pad as a 2 hours auto shut off, meaning I must put on an alarm for every two hours and sleep on the couch to keep it on, but I'm up for it as it's for the bees. Good news is they're even more awake now and really clustering around the feeder. 


I started the day in angst and depression that my bees would die, but I'm ending it and beginning a new day with vigor and might, ready to wake up every 2 hours to turn on the dang heating pad.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

Have a look at this switch, it will turn your heater off and on for you, but leave a 15 min gap between shut down and power on.

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UTMVwtvkfyo

maybe then you'll sleep better. Good luck


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm assuming you got your package from West coast Bee supplies in Richmond? You can get 1 lb pollen patties that are made with 15% pollen for a couple of bucks each there. The Pattie can be pinned to the sloped wall up near the top and also pushed slightly into the cluster. Half a Pattie at a time and replace before the first half is completely gone.

The reason for feeding 2 to 1 is because the 1 to 1 will make the interior of the hive too damp. With 2 to 1 they will collect only the water they need from close by near the hive which is plentiful now.

It looks like we will be having a good bee day today which will allow most of them to get out at some point to relieve themselves.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

You have to consider this from the perspectives of the bees. Given that you are in CD an this is a package we are talking about... Those bees were likely in 36c temps in lovely New Zealand last week. Now they are in wet and cold Canada.. they are pretty depressed about that


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Isn't Vancouver BC Canada far up north where it is still cold and snowy? Wasn't it months too early to order a bee package? Even down here we don't get our packages that early.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

vancity said:


> Well their is some bad news and some good news. Bad news is my bloody heating pad as a 2 hours auto shut off, meaning I must put on an alarm for every two hours and sleep on the couch to keep it on, but I'm up for it as it's for the bees. Good news is they're even more awake now and really clustering around the feeder.


Those auto shut-offs are so annoying! Maybe you can get a timer like Stephenbird suggested, or just brave it out for the sake of the bees. Oh, what we all do for our bees.......! Hang in there! That is REALLY great that they're clustering around the feeder!!


vancity said:


> I started the day in angst and depression that my bees would die, but I'm ending it and beginning a new day with vigor and might, ready to wake up every 2 hours to turn on the dang heating pad.


But it's great that now there's hope, instead of angst and depression! And since you're losing sleep taking care of your girls.....is there a Tim Hortons near you? 



Delta Bay said:


> The reason for feeding 2 to 1 is because the 1 to 1 will make the interior of the hive too damp. With 2 to 1 they will collect only the water they need from close by near the hive which is plentiful now.


Good point. Like I said I have mostly warrés and the hive design takes care of the excess moisture issue. But when I started the kTBH 3 years ago (from a package using 1:1 syrup) I couldn't believe all the moisture in it! I was freaking out not knowing what was causing it. What you said makes perfect sense.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

The southwestern corner of BC has pretty mild winters. When and if it snows it doesn't stick around for long, many times melting by the next day. Our biggest issue is rain. The year we hosted the winter Olympics the bees were flying almost every day working hazel starting Jan. 15th. This year it started about mid Feb and the pussy willow and early cherry are not far off blooming.

As far as the packages go I wouldn't recommend them. Instead I would wait until late May and look for someone to shake a package of local bees and a queen.

Comparing them to a 4 frame June 1st nuc, the nuc will out perform the early package most every time.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Isn't Vancouver BC Canada far up north where it is still cold and snowy? Wasn't it months too early to order a bee package? Even down here we don't get our packages that early.


Since the OP's name is "vancity" I'm assuming the location is Vancouver City which is lower BC ~Lat49. I'm on an island just south of there (I can see Vancouver Is from here) and we have more rain than snow. In fact it didn't snow at all this year (well, just a little bit) but we have 9-10 months of constant rain. Today's high forecast is 10c (45F). It's been raining and really windy the past few days (lots of whitecaps/rough looking ocean) but today there's a bit of sun poking through the mostly clouds.

Our packages are being flown in by cessna in April. They always arrive in April and it's always raining when they're hived. We have to feed up to July (when the sun decides to come out for more than a few hours or days at a time).


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Got to go with Ziva, temps are not that bad, equal to my mid-April when most packages arrive (because of Georgia seasons). When shipped with syrup, packages can arrive very wet, and very full. My first packages I installed upon returning home as temps were going to drop. Should have kept them inside and let them clean off and dry out. My bees that froze looked like frosted flakes, sugar coated. Wet bees freeze fast.

Now that the bees are settled in a little bit, the question is how long before some pollen is available. If there is anything available they will fly in low 40's to mid 40's depending on hive. Rain will keep them home, but an hour of dry will get them out.

My concern is that you get the bees laying too heavily before the season starts. Local, local ,local on that call. If you need to hold them off for more than 3 weeks, light on the sub and dry sugar on a sheet of paper on top of the frames will keep them fed.

After they have a little comb or foundation, I would not worry too much about keeping the heat on. If they have brood and it gets cold, maybe give them a shot of heat, they should be doing fine without the heat in the 30's and 40's.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Saltybee said:


> My concern is that you get the bees laying too heavily before the season starts. Local, local ,local on that call. If you need to hold them off for more than 3 weeks, light on the sub and dry sugar on a sheet of paper on top of the frames will keep them fed.


But it's a hTBH so there are no frames and zero comb or foundation. The top bars are butted together (forming a 'roof') so there's no access for the bees to move up between the bars.



Saltybee said:


> After they have a little comb or foundation, I would not worry too much about keeping the heat on. If they have brood and it gets cold, maybe give them a shot of heat, they should be doing fine without the heat in the 30's and 40's.


Even for Italians? I don't know because up here in this cool, rainy climate I've only had Carniolan, Carniolan/mutt mix. Once, I got a package that was supposed to have a carni queen, but the queen was Italian. Those bees rarely left the hive due to the cool temps and rain,(and had to be fed constantly) but the Carni's were out foraging anyway. I requeened as soon as possible with a Carni and then the hive started doing well.


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Not really, It's quite mild here, we didn't get any snow this year!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Mild for Canadians, but what about bees!


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

I want to update you guys on the status today. The day is currently beautiful temps hitting 13c (which is quite nice). I took of the blanket and guess what the queen flew out and then flew back in (I guess for fresh air?) and then hundreds of bees began to take relief flights and put a nice brown speckled pattern on my deck. They aren't eating much feed and only took about 75 ML but I think they'll change and start eating, I've dropped a pollen patty and they seem to be taking to it. Weather is looking great for the next 2 days (sunny and mild). Not much comb action yet but I'll wait and see. But they're really flying and exploring the environment which is awesome.

But I honestly didn't think the queen would be alive, but she is and that's a big relief.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Slide a bar on the edge of the cluster a little apart if you have a little space above. Dry below with a little sprinkle to get it set will work as well. It all depends on how long you need to stall. I would not worry about syrup in the short term. I would use it (probably 5/3), but I am just guessing how long to forage.
Bees with brood will not travel off the brood to get feed if it gets cold. when they starve with honey on the next frame. That is my concern with early bees, sub and syrup.
Yes, 30's and forties to install does work. Some Italians will fly at 41, 42. Others 46 or so. Bare frames is tough. If I had to do TBH again without comb and with early bees it would be in a TBH nuc of some kind, at least for those first few frames to get drawn. Even cardboard followers would help. Later would have been better, if possible. Straight ahead now.
Switching to carnis makes sense, just not now.


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Delta Bay your advice so far has been great, yup I got the package from Bob really nice guy. What do you think the odds of survival are for my package? The queen is alive and well, the bees are flying and relieving themselves. Now that they've relieved them selves I think they'll start eating. What would you say the odds of survival are in our current climate? The day today is great and the next two look decent as well.


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Saltybee said:


> Slide a bar on the edge of the cluster a little apart if you have a little space above. Dry below with a little sprinkle to get it set will work as well. It all depends on how long you need to stall. I would not worry about syrup in the short term. I would use it (probably 5/3), but I am just guessing how long to forage.
> Bees with brood will not travel off the brood to get feed if it gets cold. when they starve with honey on the next frame. That is my concern with early bees, sub and syrup.
> Yes, 30's and forties to install does work. Some Italians will fly at 41, 42. Others 46 or so. Bare frames is tough. If I had to do TBH again without comb and with early bees it would be in a TBH nuc of some kind, at least for those first few frames to get drawn. Even cardboard followers would help. Later would have been better, if possible. Straight ahead now.
> Switching to carnis makes sense, just not now.


Hi Saltybee,

What should I sprinkle? And I do have a follower board and they're really flying and buzzing, they went from what I thought was 1/2 dead to 1/5 or even 1/6 dead. I'm still heating the hive and plan to do so for a few weeks (until some comb is built). Could you explain how I can get comb started a bit more?

Thanks


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

Have I got this right, 
They have enough syrup and sub for 10 days or so.
They are warm, blanket and heater.
They have free access 24/7
the weather looks good for a few days.

You have done well, in fact there is not much more you can do. Now they need warmth, food and peace and quiet to build comb. You might consider a hands off approach until you see pollen coming in, if available in your area. Every time the hive is opened valuable heat is lost and they need high temps to build comb. No comb, no brood and the colony will die.

Keep them fed and warm
Good luck


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Vancity, Stephenbird says it well. You have saved them. Just do not try to push them ahead of the weather, too much help can do that. When the natural stuff starts coming in they will take it from there.

Sprinkle with a little water, just enogh to make it a little crusty it starts them on it and keeps them from carrying it out. Mister works best, sugar water in a mister will keep them calm when working.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree too. Stephenpbird's post is spot on!


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

vancity said:


> Delta Bay your advice so far has been great, yup I got the package from Bob really nice guy. What do you think the odds of survival are for my package? The queen is alive and well, the bees are flying and relieving themselves. Now that they've relieved them selves I think they'll start eating. What would you say the odds of survival are in our current climate? The day today is great and the next two look decent as well.


If they are taking their feed very good, they should do just fine. They should be taking about 1 1/2 to 2 liters per week once they get a little comb built. Seeing that they came as 2 lbs of bees 1 1/2 liters is a reasonable amount but they will need to build comb for some storage area first. Once they have built some comb they will start to take more syrup as of now their bellies are full and will have to process it into wax. The key is that they always have easy access to warm feed and that they are taking it.

Are you sure it was the queen you saw and not a drone? It's unusual that the queen would leave the hive for a fly about.


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Alright guys so far so good. Hive is at a constant temperature of 25c, again we had great weather today and the bees were fly about. I haven't opened the hive so I have no idea if they're taking syrup nor have I checked the pollen patty. But their is 750mL of syrup, so it should last till Friday, and if they're is good weather Friday I'll check on the status of the feeder. That's about it for now, I'll post an update on Friday.


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

No it wasn't a drone it had a massive red dot marker. I've set the temperature of my heater to 25c, should I increase it to 32c because average hive temp should be 34.5c or should I not? I don't have to open the hive to adjust temp the heating controller is outside the hive.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

When will there be any bloom and natural pollen? Most home made pollen sub works in the short term only. The more complete the sub the longer you should be able to keep them going before bloom.

They generate their own heat. I would not go to 34 as they may then need to cool. You are already giving them summer temps. Brood needs moisture to survive, the more you heat, the dryer the air. Definitely warm enough for comb building already.

Indoor over wintering temp is usually set at 5 for established hives.

You have one hive, I would not try to mess with them too much this first time.


----------



## mishag24 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,
I had a same situation. I had a live queen but a cup full of bees left. I started feeding them in to the hive with nectar gold and natural dried cane juice instead of processed sugar. The hive is now doing incredibly. Once they have a good supply of food, they can generate heat and survive. Hope you can save them. Good Luck.


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

mishag24 said:


> Hi,
> I had a same situation. I had a live queen but a cup full of bees left. I started feeding them in to the hive with nectar gold and natural dried cane juice instead of processed sugar. The hive is now doing incredibly. Once they have a good supply of food, they can generate heat and survive. Hope you can save them. Good Luck.


Thanks!


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Pussy willow blooms will begin or should've have already begun, next we'll be early cherries (we've got at least 50 trees in the surrounding 500sq meters). Blooms we'll be plentiful in a weeks time (some early tulips have bloomed as well). I guess I won't be adjusting the temperature then.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

If you can adjust the temp 15 to 18C is plenty warm enough. The bees will regulate the inner cluster to the temp they want. You should also have a peek every 2 to 3 days on their syrup supply. You don't want them to run out at any time until about dandelion bloom around the first half of April. If the weather allows for steady foraging there should be plenty to gather after that.


----------



## vancity (Mar 2, 2013)

Update for today, checked on the syrup and they've taken 500mL and about 200mL is remaining, I'll change it out tomorrow. They haven't eaten the pollen patty much. Also on another note I was roasting some coffee by the hive at 8pm and 20-30 bees came out of the hive, any idea why? other than that I'll be doing a much more thorough inspection on Friday (Sunny day) and I'll report back.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Pretty amazing how cold bees can look so dead and revive with heat.
Hard to do, but the longer you can leave them alone the better. You will only be looking for eggs, and not seeing any until 2 weeks is not a problem, though some queens will lay on the first bits of comb.
The question is when will knowing or not knowing if the queen is laying change your management plan?
If the comb is not straight will you straighten or wait for better weather? Not really a right or wrong answer, just a timing question.


----------

